# MoMo's Shrimp Gumbo



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Now this is not how I make my gumbo but it's a good recipe.


4 tablespoons of oil
3 tablespoons of flour
2 cups raw shrimp
2 tomatoes diced
1 green peppere diced
1 quart of okra
2 teaspoons of salt
1/2 teaspoon of pepper
1 cuip of hot water
1 onion diced
1 clove garlic chopped
parsley
thyme to taste

In sauce pan add oil and flour and blend until flour is browned. Add raw shrimp. Add tomatoes, pepper and onion and brown stirring constantly. Add okra and brown slightly. Add hot water and cook together with seasonings until tender. Add more water if needed. Serve over hot cooked rice.


----------

